# Racoon



## troutfisher (Jun 27, 2007)

Racoon holdin' a clam.


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 27, 2007)

wow, that it awesome, do u ever sell these or keep the for yourself


----------



## troutfisher (Jun 27, 2007)

I've sold a few, Enough to help pay for the saws and materials. I donate some to the church for the annual auction. There's a Jamboree coming up soon to raise some money for a very sick little guy, I'm gonna donate a few carvings. I work as a mechanic 40 hrs a week, I carve just to hear the saws screamin'!!!


----------



## dustytools (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice piece!


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like he is sitting on 5 gallons of coffee ice cream. Real nice capture of the noble raccoon.


----------



## TNMIKE (Aug 17, 2007)

*Niiice*

Cool lookin coon there..nice work


----------

